# Soviet Memories: 1964



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Long story short, I took the train from Moscow to Helsinki at the height of the Cold War. While I model British memories, I blend in models from other countries from time to time. Everything, at the end of the day, whether it is what you had for breakfast or how to build a Space Shuttle is a matter of memory.


----------



## jameseddie735 (Jan 26, 2021)

Hey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice...Warhammer meets passenger service. Like that Showman's traction engine, too.


----------



## Migbait (Jun 29, 2020)

Chops said:


> Long story short, I took the train from Moscow to Helsinki at the height of the Cold War. While I model British memories, I blend in models from other countries from time to time. Everything, at the end of the day, whether it is what you had for breakfast or how to build a Space Shuttle is a matter of memory.


Very enjoyable. Very different. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I don't think I knew you could take the train from Moscow to Helsinki during the cold war.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Some details stick out in my memory more than others; like the abrasive, embossed carpet like fabric of the train bench seats, things like that. We traveled to the USSR on Canadian passports, that much I know. Not sure exactly how frosted relations between Finland and USSR were, probably not so great.

The more things change, the more they stay the same:

*Soviet Memories II

Your thread Soviet Memories II was deleted. Reason: You know well the rules for political posts here, please don't do it again.*

(If interested in sequel, follow to my Youtube channel).


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

My memory is seeing a movie as a kid with my father about taking the train across russia to siberia. this stuck with me as a romanticized "bucket list" item until a few summers ago, when I happened to be standing in some kind of line at a state park, and somehow got to talking to a guy who claimed he was from siberia. Anyway i told him about my fond memory and he laughed and said, "oh every american tells me that story... let me tell you something, 'we fly'." but then quickly added, "but you should come and visit, take the train if you want ha ha ha ...but yeah, we fly it..." Anyway it was all fun in the moment -- maybe it'll happen one day, maybe it won't. Although won't seems more probable today.


----------

